# Ecran brouillé type cryptage C+ demarrage powerbook G4 12"



## Zykimet (28 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous
Mon petit powerbook G4 12" , bugge parfois au démarrage : l'affichage se brouille comme un cryptage type canal + . Je l'éteint puis, il redémarre normalement. 
j'ai remplacé depuis peu la RAM, 1GO à la place de la 512 embarquée.
Merci a tous de vôtre aide


----------



## Clarusad (29 Novembre 2010)

ça me fait penser à un problème de carte vidéo


----------



## Nyk0_photographe (29 Novembre 2010)

Hello. Est ce que tu pourrai en faire une copie d'écran ? 
Ce qui est bizarre, c'est qu'un problème de carte vidéo te donnerait un écran bleu type windaube, et non pas un écran brouillé type j'ai pas payé pour le film du samedi soir ...

J'essaie de chercher une réponse ( j'ai que ça à foutre aujourd'hui  ) et j'éditerai si je te trouve une solution.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Novembre 2010)

Nyk0_photographe a dit:


> Ce qui est bizarre, c'est qu'un problème de carte vidéo te donnerait un écran bleu type windaube, et non pas un écran brouillé type j'ai pas payé pour le film du samedi soir ...


Oh non ! Il y a sur MacGé plein de fils avec des photos de machine qui ont un écran complètement brouillé, le pb venant de la carte video.


----------



## Karamazow (29 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Fait une nous une photo de ton écran (et non pas une copie d'écran) avec ton appareil photo numérique, et poste-la sur le forum.

J'ai eu un problème de puce de mémoire vidéo qui ma conduit à remplacer la logicboard du powerbook. Avec un peu de patience cette opération se fait très bien.

Avec la photo de ton écran buggé, nous pourrons te donner un avis.


----------



## Zykimet (1 Décembre 2010)

Merci pour ton aide
voici la photo du problème


----------



## John Luger (1 Décembre 2010)

J'ai le même genre de problème sur mon G4 15" et il semblerait qu'il s'agisse d'une soudure sur la carte video enfin je n'ai pas encore ouvert le mien pour voir même si cela risque de ne pas tarder !


----------



## Karamazow (3 Décembre 2010)

Messieurs Zykimet et John Luger,

Je vous confirme que la photo fournie par Zykimet ressemble au problème que j'avais sur mon powerbook. La seule solution à cela : changer la logicboard par une autre dont les puces mémoires VRAM (ie de la carte graphique) n'ont pas de billes BGA à liaison défectueuses.

Pour plus de détails, allez voir mon post sur le forum powerbook.fr.


Bon courage !


----------



## Onmac (3 Décembre 2010)

http://forums.macg.co/ibook-et-powerbook/pb-powerbook-g4-ecran-413521.html#post7239332 
Le fil déjà ouvert


----------



## John Luger (5 Décembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup ! ça semble être cela en effet !


----------

